# CD Problems



## flytape8490 (Oct 7, 2003)

I have a Portable sony CD player, an "Atrac3plus" and MP3 capable one. Model number on the back is as follows "Portable CD Player D-NE500". Here is the FULL (literally) detail review of the problem.

The Problem...
Sometimes durring play, something what I call a "Mega Skip" occurs. This is when the CD player seems to forget that it was playing a CD and stops play nd acts as if the CD was removed and a new CD was put in, starts to read the CD, then starts over from track 1. It seems to occur with burned and official store-bought CDs, I havn't tried it with MP3 or Atrac3/Atrac3plus.

When it occurs...
Sometimes when I move the CD player from a resting position, or when I move it into one, even with skip protection on max.

Probable Causes...
*Carrying it around in my pocket since christmass '04.
*Dropping it once or twice.

What I have already (none of theese have worked)
*Let it sit for a week with no CD in.
*Let it sit for a week with no CD or battery in.
*Taking out the CD and replacing it.

So, any ideas?


----------



## flytape8490 (Oct 7, 2003)

bump!


----------



## flytape8490 (Oct 7, 2003)

keep on bumping.


----------



## flytape8490 (Oct 7, 2003)

...
this is ridiculus. 3 friggen days and still nothing. This is never going to happen, is it?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Hardware problem by the sound of it.

Sounds like the buffer contents are being lost, so it has no idea of where it was or what it was doing.

Unlikely to be user serviceable.


----------



## flytape8490 (Oct 7, 2003)

kk. Thanks. But just to be sure...
Anyone a sony representitive? Or a sony expert?


----------



## TheDJK (Oct 10, 2003)

> Anyone a sony representitive? Or a sony expert?


 Not me, but I do have another possibility... may be a bad power connection. A loose wire from the battery connectors, maybe a broken or loose solder joint. If you lose the connection long enough, then reconnect, it's alot like taking out a battery while a CD plays, then putting the battery back in. Again, probably not user-serviceable (especially if you're not a "Sony expert").


----------



## flytape8490 (Oct 7, 2003)

no, not batery. I have found that if power is removed, that some settings will reset. This is not the case when a "Mega Skip" occurs.


----------



## flytape8490 (Oct 7, 2003)

Ok, it's been 2 months almost; in this time I have contacted SONY's audio department via. email.
1) It IS the buffer.
2) $90 (USD) if my warrenty is expired. It is.
3) Worked around the buffer, and the Mega Skip occurence has been reduced to when it is off and is suddenly jerked, and when im in a car.
4) The screens f*d up now, so that sometimes everything tries to display in the upper portion, or sometimes it's mirrored. Thoes of you who have a CD player like this know how this might look.

Well, it turns out that my parents paid $100 for it, so instead of fixing it, ill just sell it to some kid for $5 (i WILL tell him/her that it's fd up, mind you) and buy some really cheap one from FYE, where i saw one for $15. and if anyone tells me "Get an Ipod Dumb**s!" I will start to cry, because I can't afford one. I want an ipod so bad... An ipod would be my wish for the "Make a wish foundation" if i were dying.

And for anyone who wants to know why i care so much about my music...
Music is my entertainment. It keeps me going. It cheers me up to the point that i can peer over the edge of the sinkhole i call a life. I know im making this sound really depressing, it really isn't that bad. Music is just one of my favorite things in life, it's only second to family.

sigh...


----------

